# Mills p75 plans



## makoman1860 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey all, on my list of engines I have wanted to build, is a Mills P75. I had planned on buying one of Rodger Schroeder's kits before he passed and I missed my chance. Does anyone have a set of the plans they would be willing to part with, or know of a source? Thanks!!
-Aaron


----------



## whitehouse260 (Apr 15, 2019)

Model engine builder magazine had the plans in one issue. Also a lot of the motor boys plans ie. The 2 books are on rclibrary.com. I dont think the mills was one of those though


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Apr 18, 2019)

if this can be any help
http://www.modelenginenews.org/cardfile/m75.html


----------

